# 있구먼



## Hyperpolyglot

What grammar is this 있구먼?
When I try to Google it, 있구먼 意味 came up, pretty sure it is for Japanese people trying to learn Korean, and mostly the grammar usage is explained in Japanese so I don't understand,  can't seem to find an English sire explaining 있구먼

Context in this picture:


----------



## Hit Girl

있구먼 is just another casual, conversational way of saying 있다. 
Some of more common forms include:
있네
있구나
있군
있어


----------



## malgeul91

When a sentence ends with -구먼, it indicates that the speaker is talking to themselves.
Dictionaries say that -구먼 can be abbreviated as -군, but the form -구먼 is used and preferred more by older people.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

malgeul91 said:


> When a sentence ends with -구먼, it indicates that the speaker is talking to themselves.
> Dictionaries say that -구먼 can be abbreviated as -군, but the form -구먼 is used and preferred more by older people.



No wonder it was an old man in the game talking like that!


----------

